# migrating from AquaClear to Eheim



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

greetings,

i'm considering transitioning my ~1-month old 23G tank from its current (and inherited) aquaclear filter to the oft-recommended Eheim.

I was planning on setting up the Eheim to operate at the same time as the current aquaclear, then after maybe a month retiring the latter. is that the proper approach?

also, i'm looking at either the Eheim Ecco Comfort Canister Filter- 2232 ($129.99) or the Eheim Filter 2213 - Plus Kit ($129.99) - any recommendations/explanations on these would be greatly appreciated!!

cheers all


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your approach is correct. Let both filters run for about a month before retiring the Aqua Clear.

I personally would bump up to a 2215 for a tank your size. You may find that the 2213 doesn't provide enough flow for your 23g tank.

In addition, the price you have quoted for the 2213 seems a bit high. I am sure there are better deals to be had


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en\aquarium-supplies\c5809\c7359\p16366948.html

As Antony said, I'd move up to the 2215 if you can afford to, but the 2213 ill be sufficient filtration wise.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
The best prices for Eheim filters are from John aka sugarglidder and he delivers to certain areas of the GTA. He'll be making his monthly trip to the GTA this Sunday so contact him either via the link below or his email address which is [email protected] .

http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/sugar..._9th_of_august_deliveries_heaters-243062.html

I also agree with keeping both filters running for a month or so and then monitor your ammonia and nitrite after removing the Aquaclear.

A 2213 should be enough filtration for a 23 galon tank. Its rated for a 65 gallon tank.

eheim 2213: $100.00 eheim 2215: $140.00

All prices include tax.

--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Y2KGT said:


> A 2213 should be enough filtration for a 23 galon tank. Its rated for a 65 gallon tank.


I find that most of these tank ratings are overly optimistic, as they are based on when the filter is not filled with media, etc.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In terms of biological filtration, it's probably slightly overrated - but flow wise, they're way underrated.

Besides, it should be primarily for filtration. Flow it creates is secondary - a powerhead should be the primary method to create flow if flow is a concern.


----------

